# Santa Fe Midwest Division



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Some pics of my layout that represent Fort Madison, Iowa.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

More pics.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks very nice.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Artwork! pure artistry, I love those tunnels Santa Fe!
How big is your layout ?


----------

